# Handsome devil



## danimar

Salve. Che vuol dire handsome devil? Bello in modo diabolico? Purtroppo non c'e' contesto, è solo una considerazione che fa una moglie guardando il vecchio marito morente." You handsome devil ". 
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il contesto è ciò che TU sai di marito e moglie e noi non sappiamo.


----------



## danimar

Come ho detto non so niente neanch'io. E' una scena di "contorno", di personaggi minori. E' una carrellata in ospedale dove una donna anziana dice al marito quella battuta e poi si passa oltre. Non c'e' seguito. In effetti  potrei farle dire qualsiasi cosa ma il termine mi ha colpito perche' non l'ho mai trovato.


----------



## rrose17

It's a very common expression, used as a compliment of sorts. It is used to compliment someone, a man, but at the same time, usually to give a little jab, like saying "You're a handsome man, and you're very much aware of it." Maybe "Bastardo bello"?


----------



## giginho

Mmmh, RRose, a bit too strong, by my point of view......"splendido diavolo" could be ok referring to the well known idiom "povero diavolo"


----------



## danimar

Grazie, hai reso l'idea, magari: dannatamente bello.


----------



## giginho

Mah, dire dannatamente bello di un anziano che sta morendo mi sa di presa in giro....o no?


----------



## danimar

Come ho detto è una scena di contorno, comincia e finisce cosi' ma se lo sceneggiatore ha scritto "Handsome devil", io posso solo adeguarmi. Mi sembra pero' di aver capito che non è un termine  usuale. Il film è inglese.


----------



## Matrap

> mi sembra pero' di aver capito che non è un termine  usuale.



Veramente rrose ha detto: "It's a very common expression"... Forse: "Bel mascalzone".


----------



## rrose17

danimar said:


> Come ho detto è una scena di contorno, comincia e finisce cosi' ma se lo sceneggiatore ha scritto "Handsome devil", io posso solo adeguarmi. Mi sembra pero' di aver capito che non è un termine  usuale. Il film è inglese.


It _*is *_a common expression and she's basically saying she still loves him very much and is trying to lift his spirits.


----------



## giginho

danimar said:


> Grazie, hai reso l'idea, magari: dannatamente bello.





danimar said:


> Come ho detto è una scena di contorno, comincia e finisce cosi' ma se lo sceneggiatore ha scritto "Handsome devil", io posso solo adeguarmi. Mi sembra pero' di aver capito che non è un termine  usuale. Il film è inglese.



Io sono ignorante ma Handsome devil non è uguale a dannatamente bello!


----------



## danimar

l'ho chiesto a voi perche' io non ne ho proprio idea.. forse è  un modo di dire tutto inglese..


----------



## Mary49

Per quanto possa valere la mia umile opinione, ritengo che qui "devil" non abbia nessun riferimento al diavolo o cose simili. Ci sono espressioni come "poor devil" che corrisponde esattamente al nostro "povero diavolo" e sappiamo che dicendo ciò non facciamo alcun riferimento satanico. Del resto http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/devil  "2_ [with  adjective]_ _ informal_ a person with specified characteristics:_the cunning old devil_ _you lucky devil_"
http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/devil   "4 (informal) used to talk about somebody and to emphasize an opinion that you have of themI miss the old devil, now that he's gone.She's off to Greece for a month—lucky devil!James was a handsome devil and rich, too".


----------



## curiosone

Mary, you seem to have got the idea, and I think Ron explained perfectly its probably meaning (at least in the context provided) in post 10.  I might add that the wife likely still sees her husband as "handsome" (tho' others may see him as old).

If we want to attempt to translate it (since this IS a translation thread!) I'd probably go with Matrap's "Bel mascalzone" which combines both affection and teasing - which would also fit this context.


----------



## CalogerN

Io lo tradurrei in italiano con "Vecchio volpone"  Mi sembra una traduzione abbastanza antiquata, scherzosa e affettuosa...Adatta ad una vecchia insomma.


----------



## danimar




----------



## giginho

Curiosone and Mary, check post #7...."splendido diavolo" by my point of view could work here


----------



## Bella63

Ciao,
Io concordo appieno con danimar: anche per me "dannamente bello" suona bene perché per la signora, il suo anziano marito è dannamente bello, punto. Non c'è ruga che possa tenere il freno al suo amore per lui.  Non trovo calzante ne malscalzone ne volpone perché denotano qualcosa diverso rispetto a quello che la signora vorrebbe dire, che ciòè anche dopo decenni insieme, lui è sempre rimasto agli occhi suoi bellissimo e non rispecchia in alcun modo nel il suo temperamento o carattere.
Per lo stesso motivo non mi suona bene neanche "Splendido diavolo"
B.


giginho said:


> Curiosone and Mary, check post #7...."splendido diavolo" by my point of view could work here


----------



## giginho

Sono contro tre madrelingua di spessore.....non posso far altro che inchinarmi, deferente!


----------



## Bella63

giginho said:


> Sono contro tre madrelingua di spessore.....non posso far altro che inchinarmi, deferente!


----------



## Matrap

Mi permetto di dissentire, non sono d'accordo. Il fatto che la signora lo apostrofi con "you........" significa che lo sta chiamando con un qualche epiteto (simpatico, scherzoso, adulatorio, tutto quello che vogliamo) ma non sta semplicemente dicendo al marito: "dannatamente bello". Occorre trovare qualcosa che renda quel "You...devil".


----------



## Bella63

Ci mancherebbe altro che tu non possa dissentire Matrap!!! Ci saranno altri madre lingua che possono confermare - o meno. Conosco bene il modo di dire... ho avuto il piacere di conoscere un sacco di "handsome devils"  nella mia lunga vita  e quindi di comprenderne a fondo il senso. E' indubbia la connotazione simpatica/scherzosa/ecc.  .... ma non gli sta dicendo niente di più che è bello, dannatamente bello. In fondo, cosa vuol dire: dannatamente bello?
Bella


Matrap said:


> Mi permetto di dissentire, non sono d'accordo. Il fatto che la signora lo apostrofi con "you........" significa che lo sta chiamando con un qualche epiteto (simpatico, scherzoso, adulatorio, tutto quello che vogliamo) ma non sta semplicemente dicendo al marito: "dannatamente bello". Occorre trovare qualcosa che renda quel "You...devil".


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Bella,

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Ci mancherebbe che io stia affermando di saperne più di un _native_ su cosa voglia indicare questa espressione. Quello che sto dicendo è che la moglie si rivolge al marito dicendogli "You handsome devil", si sta rivolgendo a lui con un qualche epiteto.
Ad esempio se avesse detto: "You bloody bastard" avremmo tradotto con "Maledetto bastardo". Insomma ci vuole un qualche sostantivo che traduca il "you... devil". "Dannatamente bello" è un aggettivo + avverbio. Solo questo volevo far notare.


----------



## giginho

> Insomma ci vuole un qualche sostantivo che traduca il "you... devil". "Dannatamente bello" è un aggettivo + avverbio.





Non è per campanilismo ma anche io la penso come Matrap


----------



## Bella63

Matrap (non tu gigi.... ) sarà un asso in italiano e ortografia, ma da quando in quà si deve tradurre alla lettera?
Ma comunque ci sto pensando, penso (finalmente) di averti capito.... sai, i neuroni faticano.... dopo tutti i bellissimi diavoli che ho visto nella vita 
Beh, mi verrebbe in mente - a questo punto mi spingo più in là - "sei un  gran figo! "sei un gran bel pezzo d'uomo" "sei un bellissimo  bocconcino"


----------



## Matrap

No, no nessun asso e neanche un altro "carico"  Poi non mai detto di tradurre alla lettera con "diavolo bello"  Anzi io avevo proposto "bel mascalzone" a seguito del post di rrose che diceva: "It's a very common expression, used as a compliment of sorts. It is used  to compliment someone, a man, but at the same time, usually to give a  little jab..." cioè, se ho ben capito, vuole essere sia un complimento ma anche una piccola frecciatina. Ad ogni modo ho espresso il mio punto di vista e non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Pietruzzo

I think I've sometimes heard "bel tenebroso" referring to a man gifted with "devilish" beauty. Anyway... if, someday, you should see me dying, call me "handsome angel", please.

Bella63 posted


> Matrap (non tu gigi.... ) sarà un asso in italiano e ortografia, ma da quando in quà si deve tradurre alla lettera?


Speaking of "italiano e ortografia", su qui e qua l'accento non ci va!


----------



## Bella63

Thanks! 


Pietruzzo said:


> I think I've sometimes heard "bel tenebroso" referring to a man gifted with "devilish" beauty. Anyway if, someday, you should see me dying, call me "handsome angel", please.
> 
> Bella63 posted
> 
> Speaking of "italiano e ortografia", su qui e qua l'accento non ci va!


----------



## Mary49

Scusate,
ma ancora non capisco perchè volete aderire al concetto di "devilish". Mi risulta che "devil" venga usato come sinonimo di persona, appunto come il nostro "povero diavolo". Mi chiedo se in una frase come questa "She's off to Greece for a month—lucky devil!" tradurreste "E' andato in Grecia per un mese - fortunato mascalzone / tenebroso / dannato (eccetera)"...  Si veda anche qui http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/devil "5  *:* fellow  —usually used in the phrases _poor devil, lucky devil_"
e qui http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/devil " _3 [countable] informal a person. Used when you are describing someone or saying how you feel about them, especially if you like themPoor old devil, he doesn't get many visitors"._


----------



## Bella63

Ciao
Infatti Mary,
non sono stato in grado di spiegare in modo sufficentemente chiaro... ma il "devil" è un rafforzativo del "complimento" con un tocco di ironia.
Bella


Mary49 said:


> Scusate,
> ma ancora non capisco perchè volete aderire al concetto di "devilish". Mi risulta che "devil" venga usato come sinonimo di persona, appunto come il nostro "povero diavolo". Mi chiedo se in una frase come questa "She's off to Greece for a month—lucky devil!" tradurreste "E' andato in Grecia per un mese - fortunato mascalzone / tenebroso / dannato (eccetera)"...  Si veda anche qui http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/devil "5  *:* fellow  —usually used in the phrases _poor devil, lucky devil_"
> e qui http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/devil " _3 [countable] informal a person. Used when you are describing someone or saying how you feel about them, especially if you like themPoor old devil, he doesn't get many visitors"._


----------



## Matrap

Solo per dire che il mio "bel mascalzone" non ha nulla a che vedere con il concetto di "devil(ish)" ma è appunto un epiteto simpatico/ironico (come dice Bella) per rivolgersi al proprio marito. Poi se è sbagliato è sbagliato, per carità.


----------



## GavinW

@Matrap: infattti è sbagliato, I'm sorry! ;-) The negative element (devil => mascalzone) is too literal. I'll explain.

I think various people are groping around without success here, on both sides of the linguistic divide, owing to an inherent difficulty in the expression. This difficulty has been hinted at, but not stated explicitly: "You handsome devil" is a_ term of endearment_. In fact, I don't even agree that it necessarily contains any "frecciatina" at all. Instead I say: it appears (formally) to contain a frecciatina, along with the compliment, but actually the frecciatina is not there, at the end of the day, when all is said and done. I know, that sounds strange, but it has to do with the "pragmatics" of this term: ie the real-life connotations and implications that are part and parcel of the actual message (the "substance" rather than the "form", ie references to devils etc). 

(Pragmatics is a linguistics term. I'm a linguist, but haven't really studied lingusitics as such. So I'm not going to expand much on how I think it can help us here, but I know it can. I think it can be a useful concept to take on board, especially in cases such as this.) 

Obviously, terms of endearment are very slippery, they almost always elude any literal approach to translation. So let's agree that it's a compliment made to a man, for his good looks, but a compliment that is expressed in slightly "defensive" terms, ie in terms that allow the speaker to say that they are not "falling victim" to the man's good looks, ie it's designed to be an objective observation rather than a subjective response (or opinion). That's the basic message (meaning). 

Ideas for a translation? Maybe one or more of these will work:
Bello sei!
Beddu! (if you're... er... Sicilian)
Belloccio!
Che belloccio che sei!
Oh bello!
etc (there must be plenty of other options, and they should all be pretty simple and direct)

But, of course, I feel that, with this situation/exchange/comment, one "had to be there" to understand the "temperature" of the comment, and to really understand the balance between its subjective and objective aspects, and the degree of irony present (it is likely that there was some, one feels).
HTH

EDIT: Also (and I think these ideas are good):
Ammazza che bello che sei!
Ma quanto sei bello?
Ma quanto sarai bello?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Posted by Mary49


> ma ancora non capisco perchè volete aderire al concetto di "devilish".


A "devilish beauty" is not the devil itself., and , moreover, if a woman called me "demonio mio bello"(not too bad, by the way), I would never object . Anyway, that "bel tenebroso" of mine was devil-free, though inspired by this sort of pictures.


----------



## Mary49

I agree with GavinW: I would translate it as "Bello mio" or something like that.


----------



## Matrap

Grazie, Gavin. Spiegazione più che esauriente.


----------



## GavinW

Matrap said:


> Grazie, Gavin. Spiegazione più che esauriente.



Prego! Yes, it was a bit long, but I wanted to state the case as convincingly as possible! ;-)


----------



## occhibelli

I just caught this thread and I concur with Gavin. There is nothing remotely diabolical about the use of devil here. "Un bel mascalzone" is STILL a mascalzone, and not necessarily a handsome one, whereas here the emphasis is on good looks. In Italian I might say, "ma guarda che sei proprio bello" or something along those lines.


----------



## curiosone

However there is a minimum of "frecciatina" in the phrase "handsome devil,"  which (in a different context) can also mean "too handsome for his own good."  So, returning to the idea of conveying the idea of "bello" instead of "mascalzone" maybe one could translate "you handsome devil!" to something like "sei sempre un rubacuori!".


----------



## CPA

I agree with Gavin here. My choice would be, "Quanto sei bello!". That's perfectly alright in Italian, whereas in English it would sound soppy, hence "devil".


----------



## Bella63

I also agree with Gavin (yawn yawn ).... one could get a similar feeling saying simply: "you handsome thing, you!"...


curiosone said:


> However there is a minimum of "frecciatina" in the phrase "handsome devil,"  which (in a different context) can also mean "too handsome for his own good."  So, returning to the idea of conveying the idea of "bello" instead of "mascalzone" maybe one could translate "you handsome devil!" to something like "sei sempre un rubacuori!".


----------



## GavinW

Bella63 said:


> I also agree with Gavin (yawn yawn ).... one could get a similar feeling saying simply: "you handsome thing, you!"...


 

That's a useful observation! (Not the fact that you agree with me (), but the note on "You [adjective] _thing_".


----------



## Bella63

"Ta" very much!!!


GavinW said:


> That's a useful observation! (Not the fact that you agree with me (), but the note on "You [adjective] _thing_".


----------



## Einstein

Mi piace ancora "vecchio volpone". Magari "vecchio volpone, sei ancora bello!"


----------



## curiosone

I don't know; "vecchio volpone" sounds like "vecchio scarpone" to me.


----------



## Pietruzzo

I see it's  worldwide agreed that a handsome devil is nothing more than a handsome guy, and that all the emotional implications are generated by the"temperature" of the actual situation; therefore, the closest translation should be "che bel ragazzo che sei", "che bell'uomo che sei" (of course I'm saying nothing new, but I wanted to correct my previous posts).


----------

